

Ask HN: What are some underrated startups we will hear about in 2013/2014? - hydralist

A lot of hivemind here sometimes means we need to step back. Who is on your watch list to make serious ripples?
======
joeldidit
I don't know if they are underrated, but you'll probably hear even more about
Stripe. They'll either make it, or get stomped out by the big players.

------
chewxy
I hope Fork the Cookbook is on someone's list :P

------
mmatvien
www.wishclouds.com

